# Upgrade Question



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

This is more for current Model S owners I guess. If you purchase the autopilot option when you buy the car does that include future autopilot upgrades that may come online after your purchase or do you have to pay extra for future upgrades to the software? 

Dan


----------



## EV_Future (Mar 15, 2016)

All software upgrades are included. So your car gets better at auto steer, summon and TACC.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

The key as @EV_Future mentions is SOFTWARE upgrades.

One of the early versions of the Model S Extended Warranty or was it the pre-paid service (I forget which) included a generic all upgrades included that has since been rescinded.

They never upgraded folks for hardware upgrades.

For example, one of the first things that Tesla added was power folding mirrors. They never upgraded anyone that I know with an older Model S to this at no cost (or even for any cost.)


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Think of it like a cell phone. The HW is fixed when you buy it but you get continual software updates that fix bugs and add cool new features. There are rare exceptions (like LTE upgrade) but generally it stays at what you buy. I'd love to have paid for an autopilot upgrade but its not practical for Tesla to offer it on cars that didnt have the hardware.


----------

